# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم ارتباطات اجتماعی

## Parniya

​

هدف
هدف اين رشته تربيت افراد متخصص و متعهد در امر روزنامه‌نگاري و روابط عمومي مي‌باشد. زيرا انسان قرن 21 با بشر اوليه تفاوت بسياري دارد و بايد براي برقراري ارتباط با او بخصوص ارتباطي با نفوذ و پايدار كه با حرفها و تجربه‌هاي تازه و ناگفته همراه باشد، به هنر و دانش پيچيده علوم ارتباطات اجتماعي مجهز بود. خدمت در وسايل ارتباطي و انجام وظايف خبري چه در روزنامه‌ها و راديو و تلويزيونها و چه در سازمان‌هاي ارتباطي ديگر مانند روابط عمومي يك ماموريت و رسالت بزرگ و اجتماعي است و در انجام اين ماموريت آمادگي قبلي، تربيت حرفه‌اي و مسئوليت اجتماعي ضرورت كامل دارد.
توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه
ترديدي نيست که وسايل ارتباط نوين در جوامع بزرگ معاصر در مقياسهاي جهاني، ناحيه اي، کشوري و شهري به علت نبودن مراوده و تماس مستقيم در ميان افراد گروههاي وسيع، تنها عامل ارتباطي انسانها هستند و صدا و زبان اجتماع به شمار مي آيند و در صورتي که کار آنها تعطيل شود و يا کار خود را به خوبي انجام ندهند و وظايف و مسؤوليتهاي خويش را نشناسند و رعايت نکنند، در راه تکامل و پيشرفت انسان دشواريهاي فراواني ايجاد مي شود. بنابراين خدمت در وسائل ارتباطي و انجام وظايف خبري و چه در روزنامه ها و راديو و تلويزيونها و چه در سازمانهاي ارتباطي ديگر مانند روابط عمومي يک مأموريت و رسالت بزرگ و اجتماعي است و در انجام اين مأموريت آمادگي قبلي، تربيت حرفه اي و مسؤوليت اجتماعي ضرورت کامل دارد. براي همين دانشجوي اين رشته نبايد به طور اتفاقي در رشته علوم ارتباطات پذيرفته شود، بلکه بايد با شناخت کامل از اين رشته و با اطلاع از اين توانمندي ها و ويژگيهاي لازم براي موفقيت در آن، رشته فوق را انتخاب نمايد.
دانشجوي روزنامه نگاري بايد داراي دوازده خصيصه باشد که اين خصايص عبارتند از:

داشتن ذوق و استعداد نويسندگيکنجکاوي، تيزبيني و نکته سنجيداشتن ضريب هوشي بالاتر از متوسط جامعهتوانايي جوشش با طبقات مختلف مردمصبر و حوصله زيادداشتن توانايي جسمي و رواني براي دوندگي هاي اضطراريقدرت تفکر سريععشق به کار خبريمؤمن به رعايت اصول اخلاقي و داشتن تقوانداشتن خودبيني، غرور و تکبر، انزواجويي، ساده لوحي، تعصب فکري، فضل فروشي، گزافه گويي و تندخويي.داشتن توانايي هاي ارتباطيداشتن حافظه اي بيش از حافظ متوسط جامعه
البته به ندرت ممکن است فردي بتواند از تمامي اين خصايص برخوردار باشد و هدف از تجسم فردي با ويژگيهاي دوازده گانه فوق صرفاً ترسيم تصويري ايده آل از آن خصايص است که بايد کوشش کرد تا در حد امکان به آن ها دست يافت.
براي ورود به اين رشته هم مثل رشته نقاشي، موسيقي و ساير زمينه هاي هنري بايد ذوق و استعداد وجود داشته باشد بنابراين وجود يک آزمون ويژه ضروري است. يعني اينکه از طريق آزمون سراسري نمي توان براي اين رشته دانشجو انتخاب کرد مگر اينکه براي سنجش کل ذوق و استعداد عمومي، نگارش فارسي، زبان خارجه و اطلاعات عمومي در مرحله اول از اين کنکور استفاده شود و در مرحله دوم آزمون جداگانه اي انجام گيرد. اين آزمون جداگانه بايد نويسندگي، شم خبري، کنجکاوي اجتماعي، آمادگي براي خدمت اجتماعي و تحمل رنج و مشقت اين حرفه را - که زمان نمي شناسد، ساعت کار معيني ندارد مثلاً 7 صبح تا 2 بعدازظهر ندارد و ممکن است تمام ساعات شبانه روزي و حتي روزهاي تعطيل را اشغال کند. - در بر بگيرد.
به اين ترتيب دانشجوي روزنامه نگاري بايد براي زمان طولاني کار، ساعات شب، روزهاي تعطيل، فعاليت در محيط اجتماعي نامناسب و حتي در جريان جنگها، جبهه ها، شورشهاي اجتماعي و يا خطرناکترين صحنه ها و حساسترين لحظه ها، آمادگي برخورد داشته باشد. به نظر مي رسد که در اين آزمون جداگانه مصاحبه و حتي آزمايشهاي رواني هم مورد لزوم باشد.
رشته روزنامه‌نگاري نهال تنومندي است كه از چشمه‌هاي هنر و ادبيات، فرهنگ و فلسفه، سياست و اقتصاد ، صنعت و تكنولوژي سيراب مي‌شود. براي همين دانشجوي اين رشته دروس تئوري و نظري مانند مباني جمعيت شناسي ، مباني روان‌شناسي ، مباني فلسفه ، مباني علم اقتصاد، نظريه‌هاي ارتباطات اجتماعي و انديشه‌هاي سياسي در قرن بيستم را مطالعه مي‌كند و همچنين دروسي را كه هم جنبه عملي و هم جنبه تئوري دارند مثل اصول و تكنيك‌هاي تهيه خبر، مصاحبه ، گزارش ، روش تحقيق ، عكاسي خبري ، صفحه‌آرايي و ويراستاي را آموزش مي‌بيند.
قريحه نويسندگي، ذوق و توانايي بالفطره در خلاقيت هاي هنري به اضافه شهامت و جسارت عرض وجود در جامعه، روحيه انتقاد پذيري و احترام به قضاوت ديگران از جمله ويژگيهاي ورود به دنياي روزنامه نگاري است.
روزنامه نگاري سر پردرد مي خواهد و دلي به وسعت دريا، جستجوگري که از پاي نايستد. بينش گسترده بيابد، با يافتن پاسخ سؤالي در پي يافتن جواب پرسش ديگر باشد. خود را به سلاح آگاهي مجهز کند و بداندو بداند و براي اين دانستن بخواند و بخواند
*روزنامه‌نگاري*
وقتي در سال 1253 هجري قمري اولين روزنامه در ايران با عنوان کاغذ اخبار انتشار يافت، هيچ کس فکر نمي کرد براي تهيه مطالب روزنامه بايد به رموز و فنون جستجوي اخبار و اصول انتخاب و تنظيم آن آشنا بود و باز هيچ کس فکر نمي کرد که حدود 170 سال ديگر هر روزنامه يا نشريه اي نيازمند نيروهاي آموزش يافته، با تجربه و بانشاطي خواهد بود. افرادي که به فنون و روش هاي علمي روزنامه نگاري آشنا باشند تا روزنامه دچار روزمرگي، شرايط زدگي و يکنواختي نشود.
روزنامه نگاري در قرن گذشته بوسيله نويسندگان و صاحبان ذوق ادبي بوجود آمد و هنوز هم در برخي از کشورهاي عقب مانده، روزنامه نگاران همان نويسندگان ادبي هستند. در حالي که ذوق و قريحه به تنهايي کافي نيست و کساني که بخواهند در امور مطبوعاتي خدمت کنند مانند داوطلبان ساير حرفه هاي اجتماعي و حتي بيش از آن ها احتياج به آموزش و پرورش تخصصي دارند. آموزشي که در کشور ما در رشته علوم ارتباطات گرايش روزنامه نگاري داده مي شود.
حال سؤال اينجاست که در رشته روزنامه نگاري چه آموخته مي شود، که هر روزنامه نگاري نياز به تحصيلات دانشگاهي دارد؟
امروزه در مدارس روزنامه نگاري همه جاي دنيا به خاطر گوناگوني مطبوعات موجود در يک روزنامه و اين که روزنامه نگاري صرفاً نوشتن خبر و تکنيک هاي خبرنويسي نيست، برنامه هاي آموزشي را طوري تنظيم مي کنند که بيش از 50% دروس دانشجويان در زمينه هاي ديگر متمرکز شود. مثلاً توصيه مي شود که دانشجوي روزنامه نگاري، علوم سياسي بخواند و با ساير زمينه هايي که در حرفه خود با آن سروکار دارد، آشنا شود. مثلاً درسهايي مثل فيزيک يا شيمي يا زيست شناسي جزو درسي است که دانشجوي روزنامه نگاري که مي خواهد فرضاً با يک پزشک مصاحبه کند بايد زمينه هاي آن را بشناسد. در واقع مسأله فقط اين نيست که شما بتوانيد خوب مصاحبه کنيد، خوب گزارش تهيه کنيد و خوب خبر بنويسيد يا تيتر بزنيد بلکه بحث محتوا خيلي مهم است. خبرگزاريها همه گونه خبر و مطلب مخابره مي کنند و روزنامه نگار بايد بتواند حداقل آن خبر را بفهمد. برخي از بررسي ها نشان مي دهد که مقدار زيادي از تلکس هايي که توسط برخي خبرنگاران دور ريخته مي شود، به آن خاطر است که اساساً موضوع توسط خبرنگار درک نمي شود. طبعاً چنين خبرنگاري آن دسته از اخبار را درک مي کند که خودش مي فهمد يا دوست دارد که بفهمد. از همين رو روزنامه نگاري را مي توان علمي دانست که بايد به همه علوم ديگر اشراف داشته باشد.
رشته روزنامه نگاري نهال تنومندي است که از چشمه هاي هنر و ادبيات، فرهنگ و فلسفه، سياست و اقتصاد، صنعت و تکنولوژي سيراب مي شود براي همين دانشجوي اين رشته دروس تئوري و نظري مانند مباني جمعيت شناسي، مباني روانشناسي، مباني فلسفه، مباني علم اقتصاد، نظريه هاي ارتباطات اجتماعي و انديشه هاي سياسي در قرن بيستم را مطالعه مي کند. همچنين دروسي را که هم جنبه علمي و هم جنبه تئوري دارند مثل اصول و تکنيک هاي تهيه خبر، مصاحبه، گزارش، روش تحقيق، عکاسي خبري، صفحه آرايي و ويراستاري را آموزش مي بيند.

*دروس تخصصي گرايش روزنامه نگاري*

اصول روزنامه نگاري
ويراستاري و مديريت اخبار

روزنامه نگاري عملي 1 و 2
روزنامه نگاري تخصصي

﻿﻿تاريخ روزنامه نگاري
نقد،تفسير و مقاله در مطبوعات




*دروس اصلي و اختصاصي مشترك با روابط عمومی*

اصول علم سياست
كليات حقوق

حقوق اساسي
روش هاي تحقيق نظري

روش هاي تحقيق عملي
نظريه هاي جامعه شناسي

سمينار مسائل سياسي و استراتژي معاصر
انديشه هاي سياسي در قرن بيستم

مباني ارتباطات اجتماعي
ارتباطات بين المللي

ارتباطات سياسي
ارتباطات انساني

روش هاي بررسي و تحليل پيام هاي بازرگاني
ارتباطات تصويري

نظريه هاي ارتباطات اجتماعي
گرافيك و صفحه آرايي در مطبوعات

فتوژورناليسم (عكاسي خبري)
تكنولوژي چاپ و نشر

تجزيه و تحليل برنامه هاي راديو و تلويزيون
افكار عمومي و وسايل ارتباط جمعي

ارتباطات در جهان سوم
حقوق ارتباط جمعي

شيوه نگارش فارسي در مطبوعات



 گزینه2

----------


## Parniya

گرچه تعريف هاي عجيب و غريبي از ارتباطات شنيده ايم اما مطلب غيرقابل درکي براي شما دانش آموزان که مي خواهيد اين رشته را انتخاب کنيد نمي باشد. جوامع انساني آنقدر وسعت پيدا نموده که زمان حاضر را عصر ارتباطات ناميده اند. با گذشت زمان وسايل ارتباطي و اطلاع رساني گسترش و پيچيدگي بيشتري يافتند و امروزه راديو، تلويزيون، مطبوعات و اينترنت و بسياري ديگر از مظاهر علم و فناوري در خدمت اطلاع رساني و ارتباط بين انسان ها هستند.
موضوع رشته علوم ارتباطات اجتماعي، بررسي ابعاد مختلف ارتباطات جوامع و همچنين مطالعه و تحقيق در زمينه ارتباطات و انتقال اطلاعات و تلاش در جهت بهبود سيستم هاي ارتباطي و اطلاعاتي موجود مي باشد.
مقطع کارشناسی اين رشته در 4 سال تدريس مي شود و این رشته تا مقطع دکتري دائر است و دو گرايش روزنامه نگاري و روابط عمومي تنها گرايش هاي اين رشته هستند.
ضريب دروس رياضي در اين رشته 4 و بقيه دروس 1 مي باشد. علاقه به مسائل خبري و داشتن روحيه خوب اجتماعي و داشتن صبر و حوصله از عوامل موفقيت در اين رشته مي باشد.


سطوح رشته:


رديف
نام دانشگاه
کارداني
کارشناسي
ارشد
دکترا

1
آزاد- تهران





2
آزاد- میبد





3
آزاد-اراک





4
آزاد-جهرم





5
تبریز





6
تهران





7
علامه طباطبائی








اين رشته توانايي جذب متخصصان علوم ارتباطات اجتماعي را در خبرگزاري ها، مطبوعات، راديو، تلويزيون و فعاليت وابسته هاي مطبوعاتي در خارج از کشور و همچنين کار در دفاتر روابط عمومي و ارتباطات سازماني را دارد.
*رشد

----------

